# Breast Cancer



## knyfeknerd (Nov 4, 2012)

Found out earlier this week that my wife has stage 2 invasive breast cancer that has spread to some of the auxiliary lymph nodes. We still have MRI's, CT and bone scans to do. So we don't know how far, or if it has spread anywhere else. 
This is a very trying time for us. I seriously doubt that I can continue to work my job in my usual capacity, especially with the holidays approaching. From November to the end of December I usually pull a lot of 80 to 100+ hour weeks.
My first priority is to care for my wife and kids. Everything else can just wait!!!
We are extremely lucky to have a good insurance policy and could make it work if I have to take a leave of absence from work. I just feel bad for possibly leaving my bosses hanging if the worst happens. Especially at the holidays, our absolute busiest time of year.
I hate to air my laundry here, just looking to see if any of you can offer some words of wisdom or maybe past experiences. PM me if you can.
We are going to beat this!
All I would ask of you would be for some prayers for the knerd family. We're going to need it!
Thanks, Chris


----------



## hax9215 (Nov 4, 2012)

Family comes first! Having a good thought for you and yours.

Hax the cook CLEAVERS RULE!!!


----------



## ajhuff (Nov 4, 2012)

All I can say is tell your wife to kick its ass!

-AJ


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 4, 2012)

I'm sorry to learn of this sad change in your family's circumstances, Chris.

You, your wife, and your entire family will be in my thoughts.

Fight, fight, fight!


----------



## pitonboy (Nov 4, 2012)

We all wish you and your family the best and hope the treatment goes well


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 4, 2012)

Be positive, its amazing what they can do now. Prayers headed you way ten fold!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Nov 4, 2012)

kalaeb said:


> Be positive, its amazing what they can do now. Prayers headed you way ten fold!



lus1:


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 4, 2012)

i'm so sorry to hear that, my friend. good thoughts your way, and they really can do amazing things, these days.


----------



## mhenry (Nov 4, 2012)

Our prayers are with you


----------



## Zwiefel (Nov 4, 2012)

That is certainly not pleasant news. My thoughts are with you and yours as you all fight this!


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 4, 2012)

I wish you the best of luck on the impending tests, and her pushing through this!


----------



## Salty dog (Nov 4, 2012)

One thing I've come to discover during some very dark times was to always remember positive energy attracts positive energy. 

Easy to say hard to do.

My most positive energy to both of you.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks everybody for the well-wishes. I'm trying to be the positive one, but it is even hard for me sometimes to put on the happy face. I will keep you guys posted after we know more about the prognosis and treatment. We get to meet the oncologist on Tuesday to discuss Chemo. 
Suddenly I get to become an expert on something I never wanted to know anything about!


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 4, 2012)

Anything, you guys need just a call away. be strong.


----------



## cclin (Nov 4, 2012)

think positive! Depression is your worse enemy right now.I wish you the best of luck.......


----------



## markenki (Nov 4, 2012)

So sorry to have this happen to you, your wife, and your family. Best wishes on a speedy recovery. Stay positive, and count the blessings you have.

Warm regards,

Mark


----------



## steeley (Nov 4, 2012)

Cancer Sucks 
YOU DON'T .

when your strong for everyone else .

will be here to be strong for you.

Steeley


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 4, 2012)

Best of luck to you. You're in our thoughts.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 4, 2012)

Chris, I'm sad to hear this and wish your wife and your whole family the best for what you're about to endure. The only encouragement I can give is to tell you that my wife's family has had several women go through this and come out the other side with many years (and even decades) having past now with no further issues, so it is beatable - hang in there!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Nov 4, 2012)

Best of luck.


----------



## harrison (Nov 4, 2012)

I have two aunts that have been diagnosed with, and beaten breast cancer in the last 6 years. You and your family will be in all of our prayers.


----------



## Carl (Nov 5, 2012)

It sounds like with your health insurance situation you are in a good position to get your priorities straight, and it sounds like you are. As far as leaving your bosses hanging, if they think focusing on your wife with breast cancer is leaving them hanging, then you have the wrong bosses. Many prayers for you and yours.


----------



## rshu (Nov 5, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you, your wife, and your family through this difficult time. Stay strong!


----------



## Don Nguyen (Nov 5, 2012)

steeley said:


> Cancer Sucks
> YOU DON'T .



Steeley is 100% right!

I'm wishing for the best for you and your family Chris. Bid you godspeed!


----------



## Ratton (Nov 5, 2012)

Be positive.....stay strong......cancer can be beaten!!! Positive energy is flowing your way.


----------



## DwarvenChef (Nov 5, 2012)

Several family members have had BC and all have made it through. This gives me great confidence in the system these days, I hope you and yours have just as good a responce to the therapy. Keep strong and looking forward You Will beat this.


----------



## Dusty (Nov 5, 2012)

Cancer is horrible. Best of luck mate.


----------



## stereo.pete (Nov 5, 2012)

Hang in there bud, and as tough as it gets just remember to be positive and supportive. Saying a prayer for you and your family.


----------



## turbochef422 (Nov 5, 2012)

Good luck with everything. Your in our prayers


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 5, 2012)

Chris, 

You and your wife will be in our prayers going forward. Keep us updated on any progress and know there are a lot of positive thoughts headed your way.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Nov 5, 2012)

Chris,

My thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife.


----------



## WildBoar (Nov 5, 2012)

Chris, I am very sorry to hear the news. Stay strong and keep positive. Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your wife.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 5, 2012)

Thanks again to everyone. Your thoughts, prayers and well-wishes mean the world to my wife & I. It's crazy to say, but you guys are way more supportive than a majority of our other friends.....and I've only really met a handful of you!
Thanks again, I'll keep you all posted as to how everything goes.
It's so cool to think that we've got people on other continents (that we've never met) and across the country pulling for us-all because of a Kitchen Knife Forum!
I've said it before, and I'll say it again ..................
.............KKF F-ing rules!


----------



## apicius9 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi Chris, best wishes from me also. I hope you will get the best medical care and support for your wife and your family. I hope you don't mind my saying this, but as for the support of friends, keep in mind that many people don't know how to deal with this or have their own fears of cancer or other diseases. I know this may be difficult, but think about approaching the ones who are important to you and let them know what kind of support you would like and help them to get comfortable with the situation. Often people want to help and don't know how, and relationships that could be very helpful fade away because of a lack of communication. Sorry, the psychologist in me wouldn't shut up... 

Stefan


----------



## mano (Nov 5, 2012)

Chris, best thoughts and healthy wishes going your way. Hope to see you, the missus and your kids all doing well at next years ECG.


----------



## tk59 (Nov 6, 2012)

A long time friend of mine was diagnosed with BC a month ago. Hang in there, Chris.


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 6, 2012)

http://www.breastcancer.org/


----------



## RobinW (Nov 8, 2012)

apicius9 said:


> Hi Chris, best wishes from me also. I hope you will get the best medical care and support for your wife and your family. I hope you don't mind my saying this, but as for the support of friends, keep in mind that many people don't know how to deal with this or have their own fears of cancer or other diseases. I know this may be difficult, but think about approaching the ones who are important to you and let them know what kind of support you would like and help them to get comfortable with the situation. Often people want to help and don't know how, and relationships that could be very helpful fade away because of a lack of communication. Sorry, the psychologist in me wouldn't shut up...
> 
> Stefan



This sounds like very good advice!

Stay strong and positive!


----------



## TamanegiKin (Nov 8, 2012)

Sending positive thoughts out into the universe for your family Chris. Hang in there.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 11, 2012)

Quick update:
We go in tomorrow A.M. for the mastectomy. We are looking forward to kicking ass and taking names. But I'll settle for a successful surgery! Knowing all the facts and having a good plan has made us all feel a lot better. It's going to be a long road but we are going to make it. Supposedly the surgery is the easy part and chemo is when it gets really tough, but we'll cross that bridge later.
Thanks again to everyone. Those of you who've posted and tons of you that PM'ed me have really helped me out more than you know.
I'll keep you guys updated, and yes me and the family will be at ECG next year. I'm looking forward to unleashing my feral children in Craig's backyard. I'll have to bring some juiceboxes and PB&J's
Thanks, Chris


----------



## Bulldogbacchus (Nov 11, 2012)

Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Dave Martell (Nov 11, 2012)

I'm wishing your wife the best tomorrow Chris. Be strong brother.


----------



## steeley (Nov 11, 2012)

Chris I wish you and your lovely wife all the best on the surgery .


----------



## Benuser (Nov 11, 2012)

Wish you and your wife all the best.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 13, 2012)

Surgery was successful. We hope to get the hell out of the hospital sometime later this afternoon. I'll spare you guys all the gruesome details of what my new knurse-ly duties will be, but we're going to be happy to have this stage done.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Nov 13, 2012)

Keep Strong Brother. Continued thoughts and prayers coming your way. Congrats on successful stage I and I hope for continued successes as you work through this.


----------



## K9drivr (Nov 13, 2012)

Excellent news, prayers continue...


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 14, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Surgery was successful.



Great news, Chris.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 14, 2012)

Hope you are home and that things are on the mend.


----------



## chinacats (Nov 14, 2012)

Hope things are going well! Stay positive!


----------



## eaglerock (Nov 14, 2012)

Stay strong and everything will be good


----------



## knyfeknerd (Nov 21, 2012)

Good news (for a change) today.
Surgery healing well and all pathology came back negative. We are hoping this means she can skip radiation. This will help with several areas of reconstruction and general recovery.
She's finally feeling a little better.


----------



## EdipisReks (Nov 21, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Good news (for a change) today.
> Surgery healing well and all pathology came back negative. We are hoping this means she can skip radiation. This will help with several areas of reconstruction and general recovery.
> She's finally feeling a little better.



good news, and good luck!


----------



## sachem allison (Nov 22, 2012)

knyfeknerd said:


> Good news (for a change) today.
> Surgery healing well and all pathology came back negative. We are hoping this means she can skip radiation. This will help with several areas of reconstruction and general recovery.
> She's finally feeling a little better.



excellent news Chris, times may get a little rough ahead and depression may set in for both of you. Remember you have each other and your kids. She is not going to feel her best and I don't mean the cancer. Always. let her know you see her as a woman and you find her desirable. THe scars we carry aren't always visible and sometimes we forget that. Actions not just words. I'm not talking grand gestures here, Little things that make her smile. Her smile will make you smile and things get better and stronger. lean against each other for support. One doesn't have to do it all by themselves. 
I'm glad things are well, stay strong and positive.
Son


----------



## mr drinky (Nov 22, 2012)

Happy day, knyfe. Continued best to you and your family as you work through this. 

k.


----------



## Lucretia (Nov 22, 2012)

Something to be thankful for this Thanksgiving


----------



## kalaeb (Nov 22, 2012)

I am happy things are going well. Keep positive.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 22, 2012)

Great news, Chris.


----------



## Lefty (Nov 22, 2012)

Great news, Chris! I'm more than thrilled to read it! 

What Son wrote is some great insight, as well.


----------



## franzb69 (Nov 22, 2012)

too tired to read everything and i would like you to watch "running from the cure" on youtube, try to have an open mind. can't hurt.

good news and hope everything goes well.


----------



## Mike L. (Nov 22, 2012)

I was there this PM for Thanksgiving dinner. I would like to report that Jen (Mrs. knerd) is looking a lot better, and was up and walking around some. Her appetite was good, too.
The dinner was excellent. All I did was bring a bit o' home baked bread. 
Your prayers and/or positive thoughts make a difference, and are most welcome.


----------



## K9drivr (Nov 23, 2012)

Appreciate the update, one day at a time and as Son put so well, one smile at a time can conquer anything. All my prayers, Jen...


----------



## knyfeknerd (Dec 18, 2012)

First Chemo treatment today. The pathology that originally came back as "optimistic" was disproved by a second pathology report known as Oncotype DX. We now know she has triple negative breast cancer which has a much higher recurrence rate, therefore a much more aggressive chemo regimen or "cocktail" is prescribed.
The infusion went well. Now is the waiting game to see how bad the side effects are. I shave my head and will soon be doing it for my wife too! I never thought she would have less hair than me!
After 18 weeks of Chemo will be at least 2 more surgeries. She tested positive for the genetic mutation and will have to have her ovaries and fallopian tubes removed as well. 
Good times!
It is difficult to see "the light at the end of the f-ing tunnel" right now, but I know it's out there somewhere.


----------



## EdipisReks (Dec 18, 2012)

hang in there. i know somebody at work who had the same type, and she is cancer free three years on. her hair came back in curly, too, which she was thrilled about, as she used to get perms.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Dec 18, 2012)

I was just thinking about you and your family today, Chris. I'm sorry to hear that the road to recovery may be longer and more difficult than initially expected. One day at a time...


----------



## Lefty (Dec 18, 2012)

Sorry to read this, Chris. I'm not a prayer type of guy, but my prayers are with you and your wife. Keep strong!


----------



## Benuser (Dec 18, 2012)

Chris, my thoughts with you and your wife.


----------



## pumbaa (Dec 18, 2012)

Chris I texted you earlier but I'll say it again I hope the best for your wife and if you need anything let me know


----------



## brainsausage (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't know how I missed this thread before... I'm not a religious kind of guy, but I do believe in the power of positive energy, and after reading this thread it seems like there is a lot of it headed in your family's direction. Stay strong Chris, she needs it and obviously deserves it. I really wish I could've grabbed a beer with you when I was in Charlotte this weekend. And I'd like to give you an even greater thanks for going out of your way in those PM's to try to help me navigate my way through NC. Knowing that you had this on your mind, it shows what a great guy you are. My thoughts will be with all of of you.


----------



## apicius9 (Dec 18, 2012)

That does sound like a stony road ahead, good you have each other for support and walking it together. I wish you all the strength and luck you need and hope that - one step at a time - you will come out of this together rather sooner than later.

Stefan


----------



## chinacats (Dec 19, 2012)

Stay strong, best thoughts.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 2, 2013)

I'm currently sitting with my wife at her LAST chemo infusion!
We'll be so happy to be done with this cycle of the cancer treatment. My b-day was yesterday, my wife's is tomorrow and our wedding anniversary is next week-so it's a busy month so far. I can think of no better gift than to be done with the side effects of the TAC chemo. 
She's still got radiation and probably 3 more surgeries, but that should be a breeze compared to chemo.
Life is going to start to get a lot better after next week!:thumbsup::headbang::moonwalk::relax::doublethumbsup::bliss::happymug::biggrin::happy222:


----------



## Notaskinnychef (Apr 2, 2013)

holy sh** man, I had no idea, best of luck to you both and keep powering through all those treatments


----------



## Dream Burls (Apr 2, 2013)

Wishing you light and love. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## MadMel (Apr 2, 2013)

Will be praying for you and your family. Take care!


----------



## WildBoar (Apr 2, 2013)

That is great news! Glad to hear you wife is at the end of the worst part of the treatment. Happy birthday to her!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Apr 2, 2013)

Happy birthday to you both, and cheers to many more. Congratulations to your wife and yourself for staying strong!


----------



## clayton (Apr 2, 2013)

best wishes for your wife and you and congratulations to both of you!


----------



## mkmk (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey, congrats on getting past the chemo -- that's really awful, and getting past it is cause for celebration. My wife went through treatment for breast cancer 7 years ago, and is still doing great. Radiation isn't any fun either -- very exhausting -- but should hopefully be a lot easier to deal with now that chemo is in the rearview mirror.

My best to you both.


----------



## 77kath (Apr 2, 2013)

My fight was last year, and nowhere near as hard. I have curly hair, now, though! Best of luck to you both.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 2, 2013)

Great to hear that the light at the end of the tunnel is visible!


----------



## sachem allison (Apr 2, 2013)

Excellent give her a pat on the bottom from chef for her birthday and a hug for the anniversary.


----------



## EdipisReks (Apr 2, 2013)

knyfeknerd said:


> I'm currently sitting with my wife at her LAST chemo infusion!
> We'll be so happy to be done with this cycle of the cancer treatment. My b-day was yesterday, my wife's is tomorrow and our wedding anniversary is next week-so it's a busy month so far. I can think of no better gift than to be done with the side effects of the TAC chemo.
> She's still got radiation and probably 3 more surgeries, but that should be a breeze compared to chemo.
> Life is going to start to get a lot better after next week!:thumbsup::headbang::moonwalk::relax::doublethumbsup::bliss::happymug::biggrin::happy222:



yay!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Apr 2, 2013)

Great news!


----------



## chinacats (Apr 2, 2013)

Awesome news Chris!

Cheers!


----------



## Mrmnms (Apr 3, 2013)

This thread serves to remind us exactly what is important in our lives. I wish the very best for your wife and family. She is fortunate to have you in her life. Is there anything we can do for you ?


----------



## Seth (Apr 3, 2013)

This is good news but I expect this week will be difficult but at least there is an end in site; maybe that will help. I still insist that you buy Jen a gift like a 270.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 3, 2013)

Great news, Chris! Wish your wife the best for us and tell her I'm always impressed by the fight in some people.


----------



## Korin_Mari (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm so happy to hear everything is going well! I wishing all of the best with the remaining procedures.


----------



## MadMel (Apr 3, 2013)

Awesome news! All the best matey!


----------



## brainsausage (Apr 3, 2013)

This is great news indeed Chris. Very glad that she's pulling through, and that you've shown the strength and love that she needs to help her fight this. Nice work, on both your parts. 

Cheers,

-Josh


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jul 30, 2013)

DONE!!!!!
Final surgery completed last Monday. All pathology reports came back negative. She's done and on the mend. It's so great to be done. No more treatment or surgery or anything.
I guess she now falls in the "Survivor" category. 

Thanks again to everyone for all the thoughts, prayers, well-wishes and encouraging messages and PM's. These kind of things helped out my wife(yes, she was touched by everyone's concern)and helped me out incredibly as well. 
KKF is very important to me, and I apologize if I may take it more personally than some. This is one of the reasons why.
Life goes on!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jul 30, 2013)

:bliss:

Hooray!


----------



## mc2442 (Jul 30, 2013)

Great to hear!


----------



## Chuckles (Jul 30, 2013)

I am SO happy for you guys! 

A new chapter begins.


----------



## chefcomesback (Jul 30, 2013)

I am glad she is done with it. My mother in law had it lasy year and it was scary for us , can't imagine what you have gone through ! Best wishes to you and to your family


----------



## 77kath (Jul 30, 2013)

Hooray! It just gets better.


----------



## Mrmnms (Jul 30, 2013)

Awesome news! I hope you celebrate.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jul 30, 2013)

Fantastic!!! So happy to hear that


----------



## Lefty (Jul 30, 2013)

Hell yeah!!!!

Amazing news, and a great start to my work day!


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jul 30, 2013)

Great news, Chris!


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jul 30, 2013)

Yea Chris. Great News.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jul 30, 2013)

That is awesome Chris!!! I have been meaning to pm you lately to check on progress. That is fantastic news.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 30, 2013)

Excellente!


----------



## WildBoar (Jul 30, 2013)

That's great! We are very happy for her, and for you, too!


----------



## stereo.pete (Jul 30, 2013)

+1, great to hear about your wife!


----------



## apicius9 (Jul 30, 2013)

So glad to hear that! Hope you will celebrate appropriately!

Stefan


----------



## andre s (Jul 30, 2013)

Great news! but what an effin' ordeal...i just read.
Very best to you and your family!


----------



## brainsausage (Jul 30, 2013)

Fanf***ingtastic!!! Way to go both of you!


----------



## pumbaa (Jul 30, 2013)

congrats!


----------



## chinacats (Jul 30, 2013)

Cool Beans! So happy for your family!

Cheers!


----------



## sachem allison (Jul 31, 2013)

77kath said:


> My fight was last year, and nowhere near as hard. I have curly hair, now, though! Best of luck to you both.



glad you are doing well, continued health.


----------

